# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مدرسه شاهد یا دولتی؟

## fairy_shaghayegh

سلام دوستان.
من در منطقه 3 مدرسه دولتی میخونم,میخوام برم منطقه 2مدرسه شاهد.

1.فرق مدرسه شاهد با مدرسه دولتی چیه؟
2.از منطقه 3میرم به2 بنظرتون بده در کنکور؟ب نفعم هست؟

پیش دانشگاهی تجربی میخونم

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

up

----------


## mahdir

مدرسه شاهد، محیط نسبتا بهتری داره و امکانات بیشتر (پروژکتور توی همه کلاسا) و معلم‌های بهتر مثه نمونه دولتی ها داره. خودم راهنمایی شاهد بودم و دبیرستان دولتی. ولی بنظرم اشتباه کردم و اگه شاهد میرفتم بهتر بود و وضعیتم بهتر می‌بود.

----------


## Pasteur

> سلام دوستان.
> من در منطقه 3 مدرسه دولتی میخونم,میخوام برم منطقه 2مدرسه شاهد.
> 
> 1.فرق مدرسه شاهد با مدرسه دولتی چیه؟
> 2.از منطقه 3میرم به2 بنظرتون بده در کنکور؟ب نفعم هست؟
> 
> پیش دانشگاهی تجربی میخونم


نرو قطعا به ضررته ،
واستا تو همون مدرسه دولتی منطقه 3
بین منطقه 2 و 3 به نظرم خیلی فرق هست..
من شاهدی نبودم ولی به نظرم بهترین شعبه اش هم به درد نمیخوره  :Yahoo (4):  ، اگه میبینی قبولی خوبی داره بیشتر به خاطر بحث سهمیه هاست.
اگه بری منطقه 2 تا ابد منطقه 2 خواهی بود...

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

کسی نیست؟

----------


## m.erfan

سهمیه دارید؟؟

----------


## alireza.salehi

نه نرو.من شاهد بودم تنها فرقش اینه که داخل کلاس سیستم دارید که معلم ها سالی یه بار هم ازش استفاده نمیکنن.معلماش هم هیچ فرقی با دولتی نمیکنن الکی هم تا ساعت 2 مدرسه نگهت میدارن به نظرم همون جا کنار دوستات بمون

----------


## Ashil

من سه سال مدرسه شاهد بودم اگه با هر روز تا ساعت دو تو مدرسه بودن مشکلی نداری برو
شاهد کلاساش نسبت به مدارس دولتی مجهز تر هستن(البته سالی یه بار استفاده میکنن!)
معلم هاش هم نسبت به مدارس دولتی بهترن

----------


## Ashil

در کل به مدارس شاهد توجه بیشتری میشه
شهریه هم حدود850-800 این طرفا هست البته اینجا انقدره

----------


## vahidz771

از لحاظ منطقه قطعا منطقه 3 بهتره. ولی مدرسه بستگی داره سطحش چجوریه.
توی شهر ما مابین تیزهوشان، دوتا نمونه و شاهد اینجوری بود:
اول تیزهوشان / نمونه اول / نمونه دوم / بعد شاهد از همه‌ی مدارس دولتی بهتر بود. ولی اولا همون شاهد امسال رتبه زیر 5000 منطقه نداشت در حالی که بدترین رتبه مدرسه ما که تیزهوشان بودیم 5 هزار بود!
خودت هم میتونی بخونی از روی کتاب، کافیه منابعت خوب باشن.
من باشم منطقه سه رو ارجحیت میدم به مدرسه‌ای که یکم بهتر باشه! منطقه دو خیلی خیلی سخت تر از سه هست.
موفق باشی

----------


## Pasteur

> ببین اگه قرار نباشه تایم زیادی برای رفت و آمدت به شاهد بزاری بهتره بری شاهد ... 
> تو تقسیم معلم اول معلم های خوب و میدن به مدرسه های خاص بعد بین بقیه مدرسه های دولتی و غیرانتفاعی تقسیم میشن که خب شاهد جزو مدرسه های خاص به حساب میاد و اکثرا معلم هاش بهترن از دولتی ...  
> غیر از معلم و کلاس خصوصی و اینکه کلا به این مدرسه ها بیشتر میرسن فرق دیگه ای نداره .... البته من یه هفته بیشتر شاهد نرفتم اون مدرسه این جوری بود ... 
> 
> از نظر منطقه هم اگه منطقه 2 به حساب بیای تو انتخاب رشته خیلی بیشتر به نعفته و شهر های بهتر راحت تر قبول میشی ولی چون فقط پیش و میری منطقه 2 فکر نکنم 2 حسابت کنن همون 3 حساب میشی ...


در مورد بخش اول حرفت نظری ندارم ، مدرسه ما که یکی مطرح ترین مدارس کشور بود ، خبر خاصی نبود ، چه برسه به شاهد  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی بخش دوم حرفت کاملا غلطه اصلا فلسفه منطقه بندی چیه ؟! در ضمن اگه یکسال منطقه 2 بخونی 2 محسوب میشی..
این دوستمون اگه خیلی لازم میبینه میتونه بره کلاس کنکور آموزشگاه .

----------


## Pixie_g

> در مورد بخش اول حرفت نظری ندارم ، مدرسه ما که یکی مطرح ترین مدارس کشور بود ، خبر خاصی نبود ، چه برسه به شاهد 
> ولی بخش دوم حرفت کاملا غلطه اصلا فلسفه منطقه بندی چیه ؟! در ضمن اگه یکسال منطقه 2 بخونی 2 محسوب میشی..
> این دوستمون اگه خیلی لازم میبینه میتونه بره کلاس کنکور آموزشگاه .


ببین این دوستمون گفت الان تو مدرسه دولتی داره درس می خونه تو چون تو مدرسه دولتی هیچ وقت نبودی نمی تونی شرایط اونو با مدرسه خودت که از مدارس خوب هم بوده مقایسه کنی ... من که خودم بسته به شرایطی که داشتم مجبور شدم تو مدرسه دولتی درس بخونم می فهمم چی میگه و به خوبی می تونم تفاوت بین مدرسه ی دولتی و شاهد و بقیه ی مدرسه های خاص و درک کنم .... هرچند شما هم درست میگی بستگی به مدرسش هم داره ... مدرسه من از نظر سطح معلم با شاهد و سمپاد و بقیه مدرسه ها فرقی نداشت ولی ممکنه برای ایشون سطح مدرسه ی دولتی خیلی کمتر از شاهد باشه ... هرچند همه ی اینا بسته به شرایط متفاوته ...  :Yahoo (1):  

در مورد بخش دوم حرف شما هم الان که خوب فکر کردم دیدم شما کاملا درست میگی متاسفانه خود منم کس دیگه ای به اشتباه انداخته بود .... 
ممنون که منم از اشتباه در آوردی ... :Yahoo (1):  

ایشون اگه الان هم بیاد شاهد و بر فرض که مدرسش هم عالی باشه بازم هم از نظر منطقه خیلی ضرر می کنه و هم از نظر آموزشی خیلی به دردش نمی خوره چون به هر حال پایه رو تو مدرسه ی ضعیفی خونده ... پس بهترین کار اینه که سهمیه منطقشو خراب نکنه و بیشتر رو کلاس های آموزشگاه ها سرمایه گذاری کنه ... 

عزیزم من نظرم اشتباه بود درستش کردم برات ... @parastu23

----------

